# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Who is sending the strange cards

## eastenders mad

I tihnk it is Phil don't know why just have the feeling that it is him.

----------


## Siobhan

I am going to say David, cause he is evil and it would be somthing that little **** would do to try point the finger at Phil and get gail to break up with him

----------


## Angeltigger

what cards are we talking about? sorry i must have miss something

----------


## kayla05

Phil!!! i still think something dogy is going on with him, i just dont trust him.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> what cards are we talking about? sorry i must have miss something


Sarah recieved a card signed by Richard Hillman as does Gail.

----------


## Debs

phil it has to be i cant see david doing it

----------


## dddMac1

i think it is either David or Phil

----------


## Angeltigger

i think it phil- as the others don't really seem the type to do it. Gail did ask david if he send Sarah that card and he said no.

----------


## Keating's babe

I think despite David's sudden bout of hatred, I don't think he would have done it to Sarah.  I have chosen Phil, but wouldn't be surprised if it is a red herring and someone completely different is the culprit.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Eileen and Violet aren't that malicious or cruel, and and don't think David would do that since he lived through the whole Richard thing himself. so that does leave Phil the foot-fiddler! i am suspicious of that random psychology/criminology qualification he was studing for, where has that gone? and how convenient that he would come into contact with gail's family. and the there was the incident with David and the wall, even though David made it out to be more violent than it was it was still a bit odd...

----------


## diamond1

what about that kid who richard hilman framed for maxines murder he went out with sarah platt and left her in a car crash ages ago i heard he was making a return might be him?

*or emily bishop?

gotta be one of the two


*last bit was a joke

----------


## Siobhan

aidan??? yeah he could be one but it hope corrie has reasons for who the choose and not just choose a random person and make a reason why they did it

----------


## Em

I agree, it will be daft if its someone we dont know.

----------


## littlemo

I went for David because I think he's still the most likely culprit, despite his protests. I feel that he would do anything to get Phil out of their lives, and after Sarah had read the card, it was clear David thought Gail would think it was Phil. 

Despite this I agree that there may be more to Phil than meets the eye. So maybe Corrie will surprise us, and have Phil turn into some lunatic.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Its got to be phil. No one else would do it.

----------


## Em

I think he's the most likely suspect. Unless thats just to throw us off course!

----------


## littlemo

> I think he's the most likely suspect. Unless thats just to throw us off course!


I'd say David is the most obvious, and we are supposed to suspect him. I think Phil is the one that would be a surprise.

----------


## kitty_uk

I also think Phil, but again it could be some one odd. Todd hasnt been mentioned yet has he !!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if it has to be one of they 4 then i would need to say phil.
it couldnt be david i know hes a little brat but he went through that nightmare along with his siter and his mum

I know theres a background of arguements between eileen and gail but shes not that nasty

violet might have been hurt but it was her choice and unless we are about to see a new bunny boiling side to violet then it wasnt her

on the other hand phil entered the street and his first question was about the richard hillman saga but i think hes too obvious

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but to be honest i dont think its any of them

has anyone thought of a family member of richard or an ex of his who is just as mad as him or maybe its him we never actually saw the body  DID WE? IM CONFUSED NOW!

----------


## melmarshall858

it was mentioned in a paper yesterday that they thought about bringing richard back but then thought better of it and are now thinking of bringing in a son of his so that he can continue richards reign of terror on the street although i dont know how true it is.

i can't see it being eileen violet or david and think it would be too obvious if it were to be phil plus i think it would really push gail over the edge if she had invited another psyco into her home

----------


## Johnny Allen

What about that mystery blonde who keeps talking to David. She's suddenly moved in and seems to be chatting to him, a long lost relative of Richards perhaps? 

The reason I say this is I dont think David would do it, he suffered nightmares for ages after the Richard Hillman experience and so I cant see him doing it as it would all come flooding back. Personally I find Phil far to obvious, he's a bit of a strange fellow but I think it would be far too predictable if him.

Violet? No she doesn't like Sarah but she wouldn't have any reason to send a card to Gail. And Eileen when shes hardly a calculating psycho and well she sorts her problems out with a slap.

----------


## melmarshall858

the mysterious blonde is growing canabis plants from what i hear cause next week david takes craig up to see them

----------


## Em

> What about that mystery blonde who keeps talking to David. She's suddenly moved in and seems to be chatting to him, a long lost relative of Richards perhaps? 
> 
> The reason I say this is I dont think David would do it, he suffered nightmares for ages after the Richard Hillman experience and so I cant see him doing it as it would all come flooding back. Personally I find Phil far to obvious, he's a bit of a strange fellow but I think it would be far too predictable if him.
> 
> Violet? No she doesn't like Sarah but she wouldn't have any reason to send a card to Gail. And Eileen when shes hardly a calculating psycho and well she sorts her problems out with a slap.


I agree I dont think David would do it because of this - he was hurt too! Phil is obvious, but I would like to see that develop. though poor gail doesnt have much luck with men!

----------


## alan45

> aidan??? yeah he could be one but it hope corrie has reasons for who the choose and not just choose a random person and make a reason why they did it


Good one Siobhan. Although his gripe was really at Richard. I have a feeling you may be right.

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah we saw the body when gail had identify it when it was in a body bag

----------


## Em

I never thought of Aiden, but that is a definate possibility. I will be annoyed if its David. Ive also heard Gail gets a valentine card from "Richard"

----------


## Siobhan

Did anyone consider Gail? maybe she has finally lost the plot and send cards to sarah and then to herself to cover it up. When the card showed up, her and Phil got closer  :Ponder:  :Ponder:  :Ponder:

----------


## littlemo

> Did anyone consider Gail? maybe she has finally lost the plot and send cards to sarah and then to herself to cover it up. When the card showed up, her and Phil got closer


Doubt it. I'm still thinking David.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i never thought of aiden eitherbut why would he know sarah's birthday after 2 years and its not the platts fault its richards sure i'd be annoyed too if i nearly went down for murder framed by him. its not gail why would she do that to her own daughter then come in the same day and accuse david.

ITS A FAMILY MEMBER OF HILLMAN!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Hang On What About Ed Hes Just Out Of Jail
He May Be Related

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe it's the ghost of Brian Tilsley?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Somehow I Really Dont Think So

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe not.  It might be Hilda Ogden from her nunnary.  :Cool:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

shes beffore my days so i really cant comment

----------


## kayla05

I still think its phil! he's just so sly and he was into all that wierd murder thing wasn't he?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its too obvious to be phil. why didnt the family get christmas cards/ pressies from richard then

----------


## julied137

i have heard of a couple of people that it is Richard Hillman's son, he wants to get his own back for what happened to his dad

----------


## *-Rooney-*

thats what i have been saying it has got to be a family member because who in the street would do that

----------


## xxxxxx

I would love it to be David!!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Phil because he has seemed to taken a big interest in them. Maybe he came to find Richard (family member/close friend) and discovered what had happened to him. Maybe he is trying to get back at them for making Ricahrd go over the edge.

----------


## Em

I agree it might be a family member of Richards,I dont think Eileen or David or Violet would do it.

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i not to sure but i have a feeling it could be david for some reason as he has been vety funny at the mo and with martin and his girlfriend having a baby and his mum seeing someone else it could be enough to tip him over the edge

----------


## melmarshall858

no matter how hard i try i just cannot imagine that david would be capable of something that mallicious

----------


## eastenders mad

did anyone watch this morning this week or last week it mentioned something that they were taking about david and the strange cards i missed it.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe these cards were simply delayed in the post for four years.  We all know what the Royal Mail are like.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Maybe these cards were simply delayed in the post for four years.  We all know what the Royal Mail are like.


Lmao!  :Rotfl:  I don't think Royal Mail are *THAT* bad!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe it was an angry member of staff from Clintons.    :Confused:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I think it could be Phil. Ive got a funny feeling about him. 

I thought of David first but then why would he. he was involved in the whole Richard thing, he saw what sarah and hjis mum went through because he went through the same thing. Even if he was tryign to make it out to be Phil to get him away i dont think he'd resort to doing it liek that. 




> Gail did ask david if he send Sarah that card and he said no.


He's hardly goign to admit it! After going to all that trouble of sending a secret card then as soon as he's asked if it was him go "Oh yeah it was me sorry!" Something you wouldnt really admit to!!!

I've heard a possibility from one of my sisters friends. but i dont know how much to beleive her. It is an idea though, rather scary if given it a lot of thought, but i wont say because i really dont think its true as i havnt heard it any where else. Maybe thats a thread for the rumor board. lol

----------


## melmarshall858

tell us what the rumour isthere is plenty of speculation in this thread anyway

----------


## shannisrules

i think its phil from all the rumors flying around about him being richards brother!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think phil as he was obsessed with finding out what happened and gail being upset makes him look good by comforting her and is he richards brother as that would be cool

----------


## Pixie

i think phil is the most likely of the 4. It would be well good story line if he was richard's brother

----------


## Jay-H

I heard it was Richard's son, and that he would end up following in his dads footsteps. Though that would be too lame, right?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  I mean they would need a very good reason for him just deciding to follow in his Dad's footsteps.

I will be disappointed though if it's Phil. Far too predictable.

----------


## OlafVonPokemon

Has anyone thought that it could actually be Gail herself? She shows all the classic signs of a paranoid schizophrenic. She wont know that she is doing it and will have no memory of ever buying or sending the cards. I imagine that Phil or David will eventually catch her red handed in Clintons cards looking through the funny Little Britain cards that say "I am the only gay in the villiage" when you open them up. Or maybe it's Amy Barlow, I've got no idea. Sorry.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Audrey as recieved one now as well

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Audrey as recieved one now as well


Yeah she did today and the family always get a card from him on special occasions. Sarah on her birthday, Gail on Valentine's Day and now Audrey on Mother's Day but i still can't work out for the life of me who it is. It would be too obvious and predictable if it was Phil  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Even the cast don't know at the moment, the writers are trying to keep it all a secret to the very end, but it's set to go on for a little while yet!!
Well that's what i read some where anyway.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Even the cast don't know at the moment, the writers are trying to keep it all a secret to the very end, but it's set to go on for a little while yet!!
> Well that's what i read some where anyway.


Well i hope it's someone we least suspect  :Cool:

----------


## eastenders mad

yeah that will be alot better if it will be someone we least suspect. Who is always a good two shoes.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i hope so but knowing corrie itll be hillmans dad or someone like that

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i wonder if scooter is a little psychotic that would be interesting eh

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

I think its Phil because David knows what Richard was like what would he gain from it. Ive mever trusted Phil either

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i wonder if scooter is a little psychotic that would be interesting eh


He didn't seem psychotic before but you never know. I don't have the slightest clue who it could be. The whole Street seems too nice for someone to start sending cards from Richard Hillman. I heard it was Hillman's brother at one point but don't know how true this was??  :Confused:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i just hope it makes for a good story

----------


## leanne27

yeah that would be unpredictable and a good storyline but his character has been written out of the show for good, he isnt coming back so i dont know how that storyline could work without him, i think its violet LOL

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeah that would be unpredictable and a good storyline but his character has been written out of the show for good, he isnt coming back so i dont know how that storyline could work without him, i think its violet LOL


Lol. Nah Violet is too nice. I think it might be Scooter now after giving it much thinking  :Smile:

----------


## Daisyduck

It is Phill as he is Richard hillmans brother out for revenge, Wicked a

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i thought phil was supposed to be smart he didnt exactly act smart when just as he is trying to protest his innocence he goes to hit david, im sure there is some logic in there SOMEWHERE

----------


## Daisyduck

> i thought phil was supposed to be smart he didnt exactly act smart when just as he is trying to protest his innocence he goes to hit david, im sure there is some logic in there SOMEWHERE


 No he now showing his true colours. How can Gale get tricked twice   :Ponder:   :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i was thinking maybe its too obvious to be him that if it did turn out to be him that would be unpredictable if you know what i mean

i was thinking phil and hill(man) dont they have a resemblance, the rhyming part, that could mean something

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> He didn't seem psychotic before but you never know. I don't have the slightest clue who it could be. The whole Street seems too nice for someone to start sending cards from Richard Hillman. I heard it was Hillman's brother at one point but don't know how true this was??


I heard it was his son but im not too sure about that either

----------


## Red08

David was acting weird last night though, there was one scene where he looked like he'd got his own way.  I voted for Phil but now reckon it could be David, based on him not liking Phil and wanting him out of the family.  He's making out the cards are from Phil but I reckon he could be behind it.  Does anyone know when the storyline comes to an end?

----------


## Cornishbabe

after phil was confronted last night. I think it is too obvious for it to be him.

----------


## angelblue

Gary Adams' played by Samuel Kane. The character, Gary, appeared on Coronation Street in July 2001, played by Sam Kane, best known for his role as camp hairdresser Peter Phelan and married to glamour model Linda Lusardi. Kane played Gary, an internet pervert who groomed and kidnapped Sarah-Lou five years ago. The character has been released from prison and has started an obsessive and cruel campaign as a result of reading about the Hillman murders.  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: 

Dont know how true this is but it sounds quite good  :Ponder:

----------


## Luna

omg where did you get this!!!!! could be true

----------


## angelblue

Someone wrote this on DS but they dont really have a source   :Searchme:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg I remember him!! He was Lindsey Corkhill's boyfriend on Brookie wasn't he!? I never thought it could be him at all!  :EEK!:  It happened so long ago!

But is it true though... hmm...  :Ponder:

----------


## Luna

yeah he was lindsey boyfirend in bookie i loved him in that - i hope this is true brillaint twist

----------


## Johnny Allen

That rumour sounds good, but I dont know did he ever know Richard and Audrey and all that lot, I cant remember. It's funny I was looking at the end credits and it may have been mentioned before but Phil's surname is Nail, can you imagine of him and Gail ever got married, Gail Nail, May be there's something in that.

----------


## angelblue

Yes but an apparently there is a twist and phil is involved some how   :Ponder:

----------


## eastenders mad

really wow i wonder how maybe he found something in the papers that he got from the police about Richard.

----------


## inkyskin

I think it's David,he's an evil little boy!

----------


## Tanya

a lot of people think it's david, he has a motive too

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that would be a good and very unexpected twist, just what corrie needs.
yeah he played a hairdresser in brookside and he was married to lindsay

i dont think he really needed to know them that well just that gail and audrey existed then he could have easily have found out the info from old papers, internet (we all know hes a pro)

oh i hope its true

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Gary Adams' played by Samuel Kane. The character, Gary, appeared on Coronation Street in July 2001, played by Sam Kane, best known for his role as camp hairdresser Peter Phelan and married to glamour model Linda Lusardi. Kane played Gary, an internet pervert who groomed and kidnapped Sarah-Lou five years ago. The character has been released from prison and has started an obsessive and cruel campaign as a result of reading about the Hillman murders.   
> 
> Dont know how true this is but it sounds quite good


Oooh i remember that back from 2001. I heard about it on DS aswell but this would be brilliant if true and i hope it is true as it someone who we all never would have suspected. I hope it's true because it would be a brilliant twist. We will just have to wait and see what happens  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> I read it that it is a previous character called Gary who was the internet chatroom pervert who lured Sarah to his home. Does anyone remember him?


a rumour going around on a digital spy as to who has been sending the cards

----------


## Abbie

I cant remember that person so i have no idea who it could be

----------


## Rain_

he kidnapped sarah one time after he met her in a chat room

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'm sure this has already been posted somewhere on here?

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah i heard this a while back, he is married to Linda Lucardi however you spell it, in real life

----------


## Abbie

I really cant remember any of this

----------


## Chris_2k11

He used to be on Brookie abblette. Lindsey Corkhill's fella..

----------


## Abbie

> He used to be on Brookie abblette. Lindsey Corkhill's fella..


ok sorry when was all this i have a mental bloke

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I still think it's a simple mistake, down to the Royal Mail getting the Platts' cards stuck in the system for four years.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Well I am not sure what I think of this, so long as we don't have Hillman coming back from the dead, if Brian Capron comes back I will be really wound up, my mum says she will stop watching if Hillman comes back. But I think this Gary thing is daft, after all why would he want to do it to Gail and Audrey?

----------


## Abbie

> I still think it's a simple mistake, down to the Royal Mail getting the Platts' cards stuck in the system for four years.


LOL yer like that ia what is happening the messages in the cards sound really werid though

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is there any more news on if the guy sending the cards is that internet stalker from years ago because that would be so unexpected

----------


## diamond1

maybe its that scooter guy he was weird and didnt serve a purpose apart from free some fish.

----------


## Em

its dragging on a bit now, i wish something else would happen!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well we've just had Mike's death.  What more do you want?  :Confused:

----------


## eastenders mad

i Think it is going on a bit i thought it was going to finsh now

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It will only finish when the person stops sending the cards, is caught, or the Royal Mail finally gets its act together.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Johnny Allen

whats the betting it reaches either the most unimaginative conclusion or the most ridiculous?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

as long as it hurry's up and makes a conclusion i dont care

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can vaguely remember Gary. He does have a good motive but i doubt it could be him as would Corrie go back so much in time?? They have gained new viewers from 2001 when i think this happened...so if it is him it would be a let down for new viewers who don't really know who he is  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy Gal 88

yeh - i have absolutlely no idea what this gary guy looks like. it would be so much better if it was a character from the present coronation street, i think.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> yeh - i have absolutlely no idea what this gary guy looks like. it would be so much better if it was a character from the present coronation street, i think.


Yeah it would be better if the cards were coming from a current character in the Street, but what current characters are evil enough to send Richard Hillman cards to Gail plus they would have to have a grudge against her...so i don't have a clue out of the current characters who would send the cards to Gail.

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's David     apparently!  :EEK!:  (highlight to read)

http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/entertainme...inalbertsquare

What do you think?  :Ponder:

----------


## Layne

> http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/entertainme...inalbertsquare
> 
> What do you think?


I just read that too, i think it might be you know ?!  :Ponder: 

But whoever it is i need to find out for sure soon!  :Stick Out Tongue:  x

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I wouldn't trust anything from the Wanadoo site.  Most of the stuff is made up on there.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope what i read from the wanadoo site isn't true. It would be too obvious.

----------


## iocioc

when are we going to find out i hope its a good story and doesnt fall flat on its face

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> when are we going to find out i hope its a good story and doesnt fall flat on its face


We find out next month who the card sender is...and so far it's a good story and i am quite confident it won't be a letdown  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

I think if it's David that would be a bad conclusion, I mean this boy had nightmares about Richard Hillman, I reckon the whole lot is rubbish.

----------


## Abbie

ooooo cool i cant wait i think this has been quite an interesting storyline

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I think if it's David that would be a bad conclusion, I mean this boy had nightmares about Richard Hillman, I reckon the whole lot is rubbish.


Yeah exactly. If David had nightmares about Richard Hillman, why would he want to bring up the subject of Hillman again by sending cards to his family??? He has been in the same ordeal as his family so i doubt he is sending the cards as i don't think he would go to the lengths to hurt his own family.

----------


## melmarshall858

I really can't see it being David whatever the article says i will believe it  only when it happens.

----------


## Siobhan

> I really can't see it being David whatever the article says i will believe it only when it happens.


I said it before, I still think it is Gail.. she has gone of her rocker!!!!

----------


## Abbie

I dont think its david or anyone in the family but then again it could be in some twisted shock lol   :Ponder:

----------


## Daddy_dano

I think it mite b Craig coz of the adverts for it dnt no y lyk  :Big Grin:

----------


## magtart

> I tihnk it is Phil don't know why just have the feeling that it is him.


Has anyone thought of Archie (the undertaker) - he knew all about the saga

----------


## Abbie

yer i suppose nut they dont wnat to make it too obvious

----------


## Siobhan

> I think it mite b Craig coz of the adverts for it dnt no y lyk


Welcome to the board Daddy_dano, Please don't use text talk, it is not allowed here

----------


## Abbie

> Has anyone thought of Archie (the undertaker) - he knew all about the saga


erm..... i dont really know i cant remeber him

----------


## magtart

he was the undertaker at Mike's funeral on Monday (Roy Hudd)

----------


## Abbie

oh well erm i kinda missed it on monday, but i'll watch it on itv2 sometime

----------


## Johnny Allen

Archie wouldn't know when Sarah's birthday is though would he? it has to be someone that knows them very well, and knew Richard very well. Archie knows Audrey very well but little about David and Sarah, besides I think he is only in it for the funeral episodes so I guess he will disappear again, and he disliked Richard so I can't see him doing it.

May be it's Martin and he's gone all psycho or something, may be Robin has made him do it, just kidding. Really have no idea but Im pretty sure it's neither David, Eileen or Phil. And another thing is it me or has Sarah been pulling strange faces when the cards come, may be she knows something.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Archie's actually in it for a little while.  Not sure how long for, but it will be a few weeks at least.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i think it would be a good twist if Archie was sending the cards but then again, he doesn't seem the nasty/psycho type.

----------


## Luna

i really wouldnt be suprised if it did turn out to be sarah

----------


## dddMac1

i reckon it's David thats been sending those Cards

----------


## Abbie

> i reckon it's David thats been sending those Cards


i dont know, if he has why though?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope it's not Gail, David, Audrey or Sarah because i would find it quite dissapointing.
I want it to be someone with a grudge someone we least suspect and someone who we know  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> I hope it's not Gail, David, Audrey or Sarah because i would find it quite dissapointing.
> I want it to be someone with a grudge someone we least suspect and someone who we know


I hope it is Gail... that would be unexpected

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> I hope it is Gail... that would be unexpected


Yeah i suppose if it was Gail it would be really unexpected and a great twist, it could turn out that she has gone completely mad because she is still being haunted by Richard  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> I hope it's not Gail, David, Audrey or Sarah because i would find it quite dissapointing.


lol me either it would just be too werid if it was one of them

----------


## Abbie

ok im watching corrie and now i remember who Archie is now

----------


## pinkles14

Gail Platt faces the shock of her life when she finally discovers whoâs been sending her hate mail.In recent weeks, the familyâs been deluged with greetings cards, apparently from dead serial killer Richard Hillman..
But according to the Daily Star, the real culprit is none other than Gailâs own son, David..
Gail is furious when she finds out and hands him over to the police 
The drama is set to unfold next month...
Read This On Wanadoo Sorry If its been posted some where else

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Gail Platt faces the shock of her life when she finally discovers whoâs been sending her hate mail.In recent weeks, the familyâs been deluged with greetings cards, apparently from dead serial killer Richard Hillman..
> But according to the Daily Star, the real culprit is none other than Gailâs own son, David..
> Gail is furious when she finds out and hands him over to the police 
> The drama is set to unfold next month...
> Read This On Wanadoo Sorry If its been posted some where else


Yeah i read that on wanadoo as well but i think the article is absolute rubbish, well i am hoping it's not David anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Cornishbabe

IT cant be david that would be really boring

----------


## Abbie

I know it really would be i hope its someone good though

----------


## Cornishbabe

it could have been mike  :EEK!:  then they suddenly stop now ....

----------


## Abbie

lol now that would be really funny

----------


## Daddy_dano

it might be bethenys gran (from her dads side) sorry i cant remember the names

----------


## shannisrules

if it was richard hillman (whiich it isnt) then the only possible explanation they could bring him back into it would be by showing he had a twin or somethign and his twin drove them into the river and died or something along the lines of that but i highley doubt its richard its probably a family member/friend of richard hillman who is trying to get revenge

----------


## tammyy2j

It is David or Phil - they are two most likely suspects or some relative of Richard's that we never heard of.

----------


## Abbie

Im still very unsure on who i think it is

----------


## Daddy_dano

> It is David or Phil - they are two most likely suspects or some relative of Richard's that we never heard of.


i do not think that it is because why would they do that 
Phil wouldn't because he would want to show he is inicent
and David motive was to get rid of Phil but now Phil has gone why would he send any more

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah Mike was slowly losing his memory and was beginning to think he was Richard Hillman so started writing cards to the Platts  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> Yeah Mike was slowly losing his memory and was beginning to think he was Richard Hillman so started writing cards to the Platts


yep lol that sounds very very likely

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> it might be bethenys gran (from her dads side) sorry i cant remember the names


Oh that woman who kidnapped Beth before, i think i know who you mean and she took Beth to the top of the church, she would have a good motive for sending the cards but i forgot her name someone Ferns???? i think it is  :Smile:

----------


## Johnny Allen

well I was looking on imdb and it has a spoiler on there about it being Violet. This is interesting because when Gail said the other day who would hate me so much, they cut the camera to violet, could it be true?, my mum also tells me Violet was asking about Richard on wednesday's episode, I didn't see it. Anyway here is the spoiler below but it could all just be rubbish but thought I would share it with you anyway,

SPOILER!!! 

Violet was adopted by the Wilsons. Her mother is Sharon Gaskell & her father is Brian Tilsley. 

Violet is Nick & Sarah's half sister. Brian & Sharon has an affair in 1982. 

Richard Hillman is a smoke screen but a way of getting back at the Platts.

----------


## Siobhan

> well I was looking on imdb and it has a spoiler on there about it being Violet. This is interesting because when Gail said the other day who would hate me so much, they cut the camera to violet, could it be true?, my mum also tells me Violet was asking about Richard on wednesday's episode, I didn't see it. Anyway here is the spoiler below but it could all just be rubbish but thought I would share it with you anyway,
> 
> SPOILER!!! 
> 
> Violet was adopted by the Wilsons. Her mother is Sharon Gaskell & her father is Brian Tilsley. 
> 
> Violet is Nick & Sarah's half sister. Brian & Sharon has an affair in 1982. 
> 
> Richard Hillman is a smoke screen but a way of getting back at the Platts.


that would be a very very good twist

----------


## Gadders

i read on the wanadoo tv thing that it is david that is sending the cards

----------


## Abbie

> SPOILER!!! 
> 
> Violet was adopted by the Wilsons. Her mother is Sharon Gaskell & her father is Brian Tilsley. 
> 
> Violet is Nick & Sarah's half sister. Brian & Sharon has an affair in 1982. 
> 
> Richard Hillman is a smoke screen but a way of getting back at the Platts.


wow really? that is just soooo cool

----------


## Abbie

> i read on the wanadoo tv thing that it is david that is sending the cards


really, well i never thought it could of been him i mean ok, but really? Gosh im in shock, can i have the link?

----------


## eastenders mad

i wish they will find out soon

----------


## Abbie

I know me too i mean dotn get me wrong this is a great stroyline but i really wnat to know now

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> well I was looking on imdb and it has a spoiler on there about it being Violet. This is interesting because when Gail said the other day who would hate me so much, they cut the camera to violet, could it be true?, my mum also tells me Violet was asking about Richard on wednesday's episode, I didn't see it. Anyway here is the spoiler below but it could all just be rubbish but thought I would share it with you anyway,
> 
> SPOILER!!! 
> 
> Violet was adopted by the Wilsons. Her mother is Sharon Gaskell & her father is Brian Tilsley. 
> 
> Violet is Nick & Sarah's half sister. Brian & Sharon has an affair in 1982. 
> 
> Richard Hillman is a smoke screen but a way of getting back at the Platts.


I read this as well and it would be a good twist if true, but would Violet really have it in her to send the cards to the Platts??  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

i dont know who it is, but i wish they would hurry up and find out who it is.

----------


## Pixie

i really don't think it would be david as although he can be a rather annoying kid at points he was in the car along with the rest of his family so i don't think he would ever want to remind everyone about the ;psycho that almost killed them

----------


## melmarshall858

> I still think it's a simple mistake, down to the Royal Mail getting the Platts' cards stuck in the system for four years.


How could the cards have been lost for over 4 years when Gail didnt even know Hillman back then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Shoot me if i'm wrong, but I think Richie may have been joking Mel!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment: 

And yes she did know him back then. It was this month back in 2002 that he drowned. I think..  :Ponder:

----------


## alan45

> How could the cards have been lost for over 4 years when Gail didnt even know Hillman back then?


Richard Hillman appeared in Corrie on 20th June 2001 and slipped this mortal coil 12th March 2003 so it is possible Richies theory is correct. Its as good as some of the others on here. My money is on Aidan Critchley  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oops, looks like I was wrong about his death date!  :Embarrassment:  But i'm sure something big happened one April with him..  :Ponder:

----------


## monroe

I read a tv magazine the other day which i ALWAYS get and it never lets me down and it told u who was sending the card this is for a fact by the way honest.....The person sending the cards is ........ DAVID PLATT !!

----------


## shannisrules

im not sure im not believing anything untill i see proof what magazine was it?

----------


## monroe

inside soap and another 1 my mum gets forgot the name but its true honest lol i don't lie about soap spoilers its cruel lol

----------


## Abbie

> I read a tv magazine the other day which i ALWAYS get and it never lets me down and it told u who was sending the card this is for a fact by the way honest.....The person sending the cards is ........ DAVID PLATT !!


what? oh my gosh really? im in shock!!!!!

----------


## Siobhan

> I read a tv magazine the other day which i ALWAYS get and it never lets me down and it told u who was sending the card this is for a fact by the way honest.....The person sending the cards is ........ DAVID PLATT !!


haha, I said that from the Start... evil little man

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i dont remember this guy or the storyline lol but i think it will be stupid anyway as no one has remembered him

----------


## eastenders mad

i can't belive he would do that to his mum he has really change

----------


## alan45

I think we are being too hasty in blaming David. I suspect Corrie has filmed several endings to this story. As I said on the other thread my money is on Aidan Critcheley

----------


## Chris_2k11

> As I said on the other thread my money is on Aidan Critcheley


I highly doubt it's him. He's long gone!

----------


## Siobhan

have you seen that movie "never trust a stranger".. if yes, then you will understand why I think it might be Gail

----------


## Chris_2k11

I really don't think it's Gail either. It's just not the kinda thing she'd do. You saw what she was like on Monday when Eileen said to the police 'We all think she's been sending them to herself' - she completely flipped!

----------


## Abbie

I hope its someone we least expect like Beth!!!!! loll like that would ever happen

----------


## Siobhan

> I really don't think it's Gail either. It's just not the kinda thing she'd do. You saw what she was like on Monday when Eileen said to the police 'We all think she's been sending them to herself' - she completely flipped!


ok but in the movie I mentioned, the girl is been terrorised and she goes to police for protect and everything. her friends are been killed, she is getting dead flowers sent to her house.. it turns out after police set up camera's that she is doing it herself cause she wants the attention and has gone slightly bonker cause of what she went through in the past.. Gail could have been badly affect by Richard and Phil asking all the question just brought it back.. she could have gone mad!!! (I doubt it but it would make a great story in corrie)

----------


## Johnny Allen

Im still convinced it's either Sarah or Violet.

----------


## melmarshall858

I don't think that it is Sarah or David and won't believe it until it actually screens on tv i think its going to be someone outside of the family.

----------


## Abbie

same here i also think its most likely to be someone outside the family

----------


## Bryan

i still believe its gail that is sending the cards - as that would be the best twist!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well there was some soap spoilers from the What's On TV magazine this week and it tells us what is coming up in the soaps soon, and it says something happens soon which makes Gail realise where the cards are coming from, she sets a dangerous trap and her theory is proved correct and it's not long until the card sender is revealed......  :Ponder:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I am still baffled over who could be sending the cards- i keep believing that if it's someone from the family it would personally be such a let down.

----------


## Abbie

> i still believe its gail that is sending the cards - as that would be the best twist!


lol that would be a great twist and a real shock

----------


## kieferaddict

Hi all, i have to say this card thing is really confusing me...i just cant see where they could go with this storyline at all? (maybe its just me).  It seems like the writers may be clutching at straws a *little* following the fab and brilliantly written Mike Baldwin story.  I hope i will be proven wrong...but this business is beginning to drag a bit for me!

----------


## Johnny Allen

I sure hope its not David or Phil because that would be an incredibly dull conclusion, I hope its an unexpected conclusion.

----------


## melmarshall858

I agree and it would if it was Eileen the best option is someone who hasn't been thought of or if it was Gail herself having a break down. I just prey its not david.

----------


## alan45

According to today's SUN Devil Boy David is the sender of the cards. It shows a picture of his mother Gail marching him off to the cop shop. The story is to hit our screens next month.

All I can say is WHAT A COP OUT !!!!!!

If this is true it's a crap ending to a great storyline

----------


## melmarshall858

Well i am sorry to say but i am actually starting to think that it is true now as i have heard it from so many different sources and think it is a total disapointment.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I told you it was David!  :Cartman:

----------


## Siobhan

> I told you it was David!


haha.. me too.. said it from the start.. evil git

----------


## Siobhan

> I agree and it would if it was Eileen the best option is someone who hasn't been thought of or if it was Gail herself having a break down. I just prey its not david.


hate to burst everyone's bubble but it is David

----------


## Siobhan

merging with other thread to stop confusion

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> According to today's SUN Devil Boy David is the sender of the cards. It shows a picture of his mother Gail marching him off to the cop shop. The story is to hit our screens next month.
> 
> All I can say is WHAT A COP OUT !!!!!!
> 
> If this is true it's a crap ending to a great storyline


Yeah i read it in the Sun today as well and all i can say is what a crap ending to a brilliant storyline. This is very dissapointing but it's beginning to fall into place now that it could be David as he is the only family member not to recieve a card from Richard Hillman, and he probably wanted to just split Phil and Gail up over this matter but he got carried away and continued sending them. It's a big dissapointment though  :Sad:

----------


## melmarshall858

Now i think about it remember when he forgot Gails birthday and had to go and buy a cars at the last minute that was prob a cover so that he would not be suspected as Phil had already accused him. Still think its silly making it David though.

----------


## Abbie

Me too, i mean David, its just really boring

----------


## shannisrules

david! it would have been better if it was gail ,would gail really hanbd her own son in to the police

----------


## Johnny Allen

What an awful and tedious conclusion this will be. Coronation st is becoming a big joke, they extend storylines for so long and everyone (particulary us on these soap boards) whats in anticpation for a big twist and a 'Wow never saw that coming' ending but no it will reach an unsatisfactory conclusion, all I can say is why bother with all this build up just to let the viewer down. 

It would have been so much better to have someone unexpected like Violet or Norris-how funny would that be he works in the kabin and has access to cards, but anyway if it is David Im not impressed in the least bit.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Now i think about it remember when he forgot Gails birthday and had to go and buy a cars at the last minute that was prob a cover so that he would not be suspected as Phil had already accused him.


i noticed that too. although do we know for sure that it is David sending yhe cards? MAYBE Gail cracks under the stress, goes even more loopy, convinces herself that it's him and marches him off to the police station and THAT'S why there's been scenes at the police station filmed.

----------


## Johnny Allen

after tonights episode Im convinced its Violet, I reckon David as the culprit is a smoke screen. Violet was in the Kabin today looking at cards, when Gail walked in she walked out afterwards simply saying she couldnt find what she was after, now apart from Adam who else would she be looking for a card for?. She also appeared frequently tonight when talk surrounding Gail centred, i.e. Eileen winding Gail up.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> after tonights episode Im convinced its Violet, I reckon David as the culprit is a smoke screen. Violet was in the Kabin today looking at cards, when Gail walked in she walked out afterwards simply saying she couldnt find what she was after, now apart from Adam who else would she be looking for a card for?. She also appeared frequently tonight when talk surrounding Gail centred, i.e. Eileen winding Gail up.


i thought the reason she ran off was for the same reason as everyone else, because sean had just shouted 'she knows who's sending them!?' at the exact second she walk in. rather embarassing for all, and that's why she left. didn;t think there was anything suspect about it.
although, David's little talk with Gail has confused me a bit. when he told his mum not to be upset because that's what the card sender wanted i though 'nah, it's not him' but then when he said that even if sarah didn't need her anything, he did. that seemed a bit odd, which suggests the cards were intended to break her and Phil up. it could go either way!

----------


## dddMac1

it is Obvious that it's David sending those cards

----------


## Emmak2005

I think Inside Soap revealed it was David - which is so disappointing, because he had more of a reason to really get revenge on Gail for believing Phil all the time over him. Goodness knows how has gone from sweet and innocent little boy to teenage terror though. He must be that 'unhinged' to do this to his mum and the rest of his family, considering what they all went through with the murderous Richard Hillman.


Kate & Tom (Tomkat at Los Angeles film premiere of Mission Impossible: 3, May 2006)

----------


## gbnut

i do not think it is david.

Inside soap makes out that gail reveals the sender very soon.  However it could well be the wrong person!!!!

----------


## x Amby x

I think it might be Violet, as she isnt really the person you would suspect, David and Phil are too obvious i think! It would be really good if it turned out to be her!

----------


## Hopes

Im bored with people on here saying that it's this person or that person, why can't we just all wait until the actual episode is aired which the culprit is revealed to find out who it is because going by the looks of it up until now, the whole street will have been mentioned by the time we do find out.

Please don't think im being rude or nasty but its all getting too much.

----------


## shannisrules

well the main people that have been mentioned is david gail phil violet and eileen other than that people havnt really guessed the whole street anyway wasnt it confirmed that it was david?

----------


## Hopes

Ok, so maybe it is david, but why would the papers tell us that if it's meant to be kept secret.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Im bored with people on here saying that it's this person or that person, why can't we just all wait until the actual episode is aired which the culprit is revealed to find out who it is because going by the looks of it up until now, the whole street will have been mentioned by the time we do find out.
> 
> Please don't think im being rude or nasty but its all getting too much.


Thats the point, in these whodunnits, the whole fun is getting people to discuss who they think it is, what would be the fun in just waiting, discussing it is part of the anticipation, besides its good to debate things.

----------


## shannisrules

when will this storyline air well not the storyline but when gail finds out? was it in the newspaper that its david or was it in the soap mags aswell?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> when will this storyline air well not the storyline but when gail finds out? was it in the newspaper that its david or was it in the soap mags aswell?


I read it was David sending the cards in the Sun but as far as i know the soap mags haven't actually said who the culprit is and i read the What's On Tv and it said Gail realises who it is and plans to prove her theory.....so as far as i know no soap mags have revealed the culprit.  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

> Thats the point, in these whodunnits, the whole fun is getting people to discuss who they think it is, what would be the fun in just waiting, discussing it is part of the anticipation, besides its good to debate things.


 I know i love debating everything i never get to do this with my family or friends lol

----------


## katherine

digital spy gave a huge clue away yesterday on their spoilers for next
week 
i say its KEITH 

and i was right on the how will dennis leave eastenders thread that i started last year
so watch this space

----------


## LostVoodoo

wha? any reason in particular why it would be Keith? 
i can't think of any motive really, apart from he's got a bit unhinged on the quiet due to his daughter going to prison and all that. although he would have been able to get family birthday info out of Audrey etc....

----------


## Abbie

> digital spy gave a huge clue away yesterday on their spoilers for next
> week 
> i say its KEITH


What really? that cant be right can it i mean him? What reason has he got?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> digital spy gave a huge clue away yesterday on their spoilers for next
> week 
> i say its KEITH 
> 
> and i was right on the how will dennis leave eastenders thread that i started last year
> so watch this space


I think it would be a good twist if it was Keith, but what makes you say it is Keith?? What huge clue did digital spy give away yesterday in their spoilers??? :Confused:

----------


## katherine

> I think it would be a good twist if it was Keith, but what makes you say it is Keith?? What huge clue did digital spy give away yesterday in their spoilers???


THIS TELL ME WHY ITS KIETH

Gail is relieved when the morning post arrives and there have been no sinister cards delivered. However, her relief is short lived when neighbour Keith hands her a card that has been wrongly posted through his door. There are mixed emotions for Gail, firstly relief that the person responsible for the sinister mail has been unmasked and secondly, horror at thought that the culprit has been so close to home

Gail is still in turmoil over how to deal with the culprit behind the poison pen letter campaign. Determined to keep the identity of the card sender from the other street residents, Gail asks Sarah to keep quiet but Sarah quickly spills the beans to a stunned Audrey. The shocked salon owner disagrees with her daughter over what action to take next.

now why would audry be SO shocked she went out with kieth

----------


## LostVoodoo

that doesn't make any sense, if it was Keith then why would he deliver a card that had been accidently posted through his door? although, how does gail work out who the card sender is from this senario?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i haven't heard anything about this Keith scenario, all i have heard is that Gail finds a card in her house which was addressed to David and it's got some blood on the card and the police take it away to be tested and Gail then realises who it is.

----------


## sarahb

It has got to be David. Why else would Gail want to conceal the identity of the sender?

----------


## sarahb

In addition to that - it can't be Sarah, as she is the one to blab to Audrey re. who it is. Some idiot on DS is insisting it's Rosie Webster - daftest one I have heard yet!

What if Richard didn't really die.....

----------


## shannisrules

> What if Richard didn't really die.....


you cant be serious lol we saw him being covered up in a body bag he is defianelty dead and well buried its not him

----------


## sarahb

No of course I wasn't being serious!    :Bow:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> THIS TELL ME WHY ITS KIETH
> 
> 
> 
> Gail asks Sarah to keep quiet but Sarah quickly spills the beans to a stunned Audrey. The shocked salon owner disagrees with her daughter over what action to take next.
> 
> now why would audry be SO shocked she went out with kieth


I think Audrey's reaction is just because she thinks Gail is handling the situation as a whole badly, and Audrey probably isn't in agreement with the way her daughter is handling it. I don't think it has anything to do with it being Keith, I may be wrong. Although I hope there's a twist, having it as David would be so predictable, especially after running this story for so long.

----------


## Siobhan

is anyone else just getting really tired of this storyline.. reveal it already, everyone knows it was David  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## melmarshall858

Yes i just want it to be revealed i thnk it's dragging on too long now.

----------


## Abbie

> that doesn't make any sense, if it was Keith then why would he deliver a card that had been accidently posted through his door? although, how does gail work out who the card sender is from this senario?


 Well i definatly do not belive this but they may of done the thing wiht the card through his door so if nayone thought it was him, that wouldn kind of make it sound like it wasnt since one got posted through his door. well if that makes any sense at all lol!

----------


## xStephaniex

i think its david !!!!! maybe he's doing it to one get rid of phil and he carried it on because he like supporting his mum and getting the attetion from his mum. when he said he need his mum and that yeh. but then one is left on the table of their home and only david is in !....i just have the feeling its him  :Stick Out Tongue:  but im probs wrong

----------


## Johnny Allen

well of course tonight it looks like it is David, but I do sure hope theirs a twist keeping a stroyline going on this long only to have a predictable and bland ending would be a waste.

----------


## hazey

They are really playing with us over the who's sending the cards, I think David having a paper cut,is to lead us to believe it is him, but I still think it is phil,

----------


## katherine

ive changed my mind i think its sarah david having a papercut could be a twist that it isnt him but making it lok like it is him 
sarah sneaking about the house in the eposode could have been her planting it and then checking on david that he didnt hear her
and in inside soap this week the card gail had held up as the prime suspect the silouette of the person didnt half look like jason

----------


## alan45

> well of course tonight it looks like it is David, but I do sure hope theirs a twist keeping a stroyline going on this long only to have a predictable and bland ending would be a waste.


 I think you are right. Corrie have let this story develop for so long and had so many twists that I dobt think they will cop out by haveing it be David. Last nights excellent episode left with more questions than they answered. Plenty of red herrings about

----------


## kayla05

I think its too obvious it being david with him having a paper cut, its just making you think its him, i really want to know who it is, its drving me crazy!! Lol

----------


## Pixie

In Inside Soap it kinda hinted that the person the Gail things it is isnt correct. Hence as she now thinks its David I think its likely to be him

----------


## bakedbean

Well it is not Phil becuse it says in whats on tv that Phil is about to be arrested but Gail realises who it is and saves him  :Searchme:

----------


## shannisrules

> Well it is not Phil becuse it says in whats on tv that Phil is about to be arrested but Gail realises who it is and saves him


i thought she has already realised or thinks that its david, wasnt there the whole thing of will gail send her own son to prison or something?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I'll tell you who's sending the cards..


..it's the postman, he's just doing his job.  :Wal2l:

----------


## eastenders mad

like that it is true but after watching last night i am in between David and Sarah.

----------


## shannisrules

well its definately not sarah because it says in the spoilers that sarah accidently tells audrey about the card sender and then gail and audrey decide what to do about it

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I think it's David, last night the whole paper cut situation made me think it's him more and more, he was the only person in the house when the card arrived and there was no sign of a break in also Phil is out of the picture now, i think there are no twists and turns to look out for, i just simply think it's David.  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

i thought it was already official it was david but if not then i think it is cause of last night aswell

----------


## polly_ie

I think its Phil - there is something not right about him - or I also like the idea that it is a son or daughter of the evil one - who has come back for revenge...can't wait to find out though!!

----------


## *charlie*

i would love it if they leaked that spoiler as a fake! that would be quite amusing....i still think its violet though, david is too obvious!

----------


## Tanya

well i think its david, no doubt about it, its obvious

----------


## crazygirl

i think david too! he's not a nice boy is he!

----------


## beckyboo

Its craigs Grandad keith!!!!! it was inside soap today!!!!!!!

----------


## katherine

> Its craigs Grandad keith!!!!! it was inside soap today!!!!!!!


thankyou thankyou thankyou i said that 2 pages back and everyone was saying no no no
i still say hes my prime suspect

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Its craigs Grandad keith!!!!! it was inside soap today!!!!!!!


do you have a link? please that would be excellent, I sure hope this is a true we are in need of a twist. Beside if it is David why does it say in next weeks soap, Gail finally realises who the culprit is? mondays episode seemed to confirm it was David, so why would she then realise who the culprit is?

----------


## Siobhan

> Its craigs Grandad keith!!!!! it was inside soap today!!!!!!!


But why? what has he got against her? this doesnt' make sense at all

----------


## Tanya

that doesn't make sense at all, i agree. he doesnt even have a link to gail??

----------


## Abbie

This really doesnt make any sense but i think we all have to agree what a twist!!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Oh my god! It's Keith!  :EEK!:   Never expected it to be him  :EEK!:   I suppose he might be jealous that the Platts are a happy family unit, but he hasn't got any family left apart from Craig so he could have been driven to jealousy, also Audrey dumped him so he decided to step up his campaign and break into the Platt's house to freak out Gail even more! He may have had a key to the house because he used to go out with Audrey and also he only lives next door so no one would really notice him breaking in....also i heard rumours Keith was leaving soon so this could tie him in with his exit, it's all beginning to fit now....... :Ponder:

----------


## Pixie

It doesn't say thats its keith. I have the newest inside soap mag. It says 

"Although Gail's relieved when her latest post doesn't contain a card, her neighbour, Keith Appleyard, calls round to see her with a letter delivered to his house in error. As Gail shakily opens her mail to find a card which reads, "missing you", the peices finally fall into place - and it dawns on the stunned mother that there's only one person who could be responsible for the trauma and suffering she's been put through recently...
 Viewers will have to tune in to the gripping monday night episode of Corrie to find out the villians identity."

It never says that keith is the culprit, only that he drops round another card. I think Corrie is keeping this one quiet and want us to only find out by watchin the show

----------


## Tanya

im geting impatient now :S does that mean this monday?

----------


## margaret

I have thought all along that it is Jason.Don't know why he would do it but he looked very smug when asked to change the locks,and he could easily have borrowed Sarah's key.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh i'm getting bored of all this now.   :Thumbsdown:   It better be revealed by the beginning of June cos i've had enough.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pixie

> im geting impatient now :S does that mean this monday?


I think it does as the magasine is for next week

----------


## shannisrules

isnt it revealed on sunday? they better reveal it soon! theres been 26 pages about his! popualr subject  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> I have thought all along that it is Jason.Don't know why he would do it but he looked very smug when asked to change the locks,and he could easily have borrowed Sarah's key.


someone I know says they think it's him, besides didnt the Platt's back door get smashed in a while ago so they had to get Jason to put in a new door or something, he could easily have a key. 

Lets say it is David, and everything suggests it is, but this is a boy who has been smart enough to cover up his tracks, by not placing his finger prints on the cards etc, yet if it is him gets blood on the card without checking, which in all manner of speaking he would have had plenty of time, because he was home alone, then says he has a papercut, how could you go from being that clever to that stupid?

----------


## shannisrules

the thing is why on earth would jason want to do it he has no gudge against the family?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> the thing is why on earth would jason want to do it he has no gudge against the family?


well if its David why would he have a grudge against his family? I dont think its Jason or David.

----------


## shannisrules

david would have done it to get rid off phil after all he has gone now hasnt he? if it was david he would have done it to get revenge on his mum for seeing phil and maybe now is getting a little carried away and carrying on with them, where as jason has no grudge against the family?

----------


## Johnny Allen

> david would have done it to get rid off phil after all he has gone now hasnt he? if it was david he would have done it to get revenge on his mum for seeing phil and maybe now is getting a little carried away and carrying on with them, where as jason has no grudge against the family?


yeah it just seems far fetched to me that David would do it thats all. I guess if it was Jason you could say its because of the way they treated Todd and Gails views on Eileen. Maybe. To be honest I just wish they would hurry up and get to the conclusion.

----------


## shannisrules

yea me to!, i heared taht they are bringing in richards brother or soemthing maybe it could be him theres too many people it could be!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I can't wait for the card sender to be revealed now, there has been so much of a build up that i think it's the right time for this storyline to come to a conclusion and i am glad it will be ending in the next few episodes, if it went on any longer, i would have got seriously bored. I still think the card sender is David.  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

so im guessing its david now after she found an unwritten card in his draw

----------


## shannisrules

actually i dont think its david now arrrggghhh this is so annoyinh if it was him he would have been more worried when she checked his bedroom or he wouldnt have been so cool about it at dinner

----------


## soapyclean

KNew it was david ages ago, no way it is Phil as that is far too easy

----------


## Abbie

> KNew it was david ages ago, no way it is Phil as that is far too easy


 Hang on i thought it wasnt David though and it was Keith

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Hang on i thought it wasnt David though and it was Keith


no one really knows yet. The thing I cant get is Gail is trying to set David  up but why would anyone send a birthday card to Richard if the card is supposedly from Richard

----------


## shannisrules

> no one really knows yet. The thing I cant get is Gail is trying to set David up but why would anyone send a birthday card to Richard if the card is supposedly from Richard


they wont be sending it to richard they'll be sending it to gail saying something of the lines of if only your husband were here to celebrate his birthday

----------


## Pixie

I don't think it's David or Phil. Small chance of it being Jason but it doesn't really make much sense as the first card was forsarah who is his girlfriend (and its not like he planned to go out with sarah as a way to get closer to the family or anything as he would have rather stayed with Violet if she would have let him). I can't think of anyone who would such a large hatrid against the family to do this to them.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> isnt it revealed on sunday? they better reveal it soon! theres been 26 pages about his! popualr subject


Yeh thats what Sharon Marshall said on This Morning yesterday.

I dont realy watch corrie unless im really bored but i will watch it sunday/monday whenever it is to find out who it is.

----------


## eastenders mad

i will be defineley this is getting really boring now

----------


## Johnny Allen

SPOILER



News of the world have announced it is none other than Maria Sutherland the hairdresser.

----------


## Chris_2k11

No way!!  :EEK!:  I didn't see that one coming! BUT WHY??  :Confused:

----------


## Johnny Allen

> No way!!  I didn't see that one coming! BUT WHY??


because Gail split Maria and Nick up. Also add to the fact that Audrey didn't end up selling her salon to Maria. I think it's an excellent twist, I knew it wasn't David.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wasn't it Leanne that split Maria & Nick up??  :Confused:  That was all about 2 years ago anyway... why would she still be holding a grudge?  :Searchme:  hmm i'm confused lol

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Wasn't it Leanne that split Maria & Nick up??  That was all about 2 years ago anyway... why would she still be holding a grudge?  hmm i'm confused lol


Well Gail always got in between them didn't she? It sounds daft but it would work and I think it would make an excellent twist.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> no one really knows yet. The thing I cant get is Gail is trying to set David  up but why would anyone send a birthday card to Richard if the card is supposedly from Richard


I read this today too, and i think it will be an excellent twist if it is Maria, i am keeping my fingers crossed that tonight when Gail finds out who the Hillman hoaxer is that it is Maria. It does make sense though, what with Audrey not selling her the salon and Gail trying to split Nick and Maria up....also since the storyline has began, Maria has been somewhat the focus point, as Sarah and Audrey have been talking about the cards in the salon, she has always interrupted their conversation and has kind of made an interest over the Hillman hoaxer business. Also she didn't sound too shocked when Sarah told her that Gail has been recieving Richard Hillman cards. 
Also, apparently she still has a key to the Platts house from when she was dating Nick before.......it's all beginning to fit now, and now i really hope it is Maria sending the cards, it would be a fantastic twist!
Do you think the papers are messing with us though and are trying to say it's Maria when it's actually David?.....because the Sun leaked it so the News Of the World may be trying to cover up the fact that it is David by saying it's Maria?

----------


## Pixie

I can kind of see it. maria does keep winding sarah up about the cards bu she just doesnt seem like the type!

----------


## CrazyLea

i'm confused...i thought it was defiknaely David?? is it not then??

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> i'm confused...i thought it was defiknaely David?? is it not then??


Well in the News Of The World today it said it was Maria that was sending the cards, but nothing has been proved definet yet so we will have to wait until tonight's episode to find out who it is.  :Smile:

----------


## Amz84

that's a bit of a shock!! if it's true!! i'm sure it was david.

----------


## tallulah

it is david! he doesn't even look bothered!!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> it is david! he doesn't even look bothered!!


No he didn't did he?! All he said was "sorry". Oh well the whole mystery has been solved now, it is officially David who has been sending the cards, i would have liked a twist in the story but oh well, this conclusion could open up new storylines for the Platts. I think Gail was right when she said David sending the cards was a cry for help.

----------


## tallulah

it would have been better if there had of been a twist - but then again a lot of people thought david was too obvious.
i agree with it was a cry for help - after what sarah and david have been through they should be currently having years of counselling!

----------


## Cornishbabe

It was david. Its a shame there was no twist. or he should have at least been bothered

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Well that was diappointing...after all that it was David! Bit predictable and stupid really  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## gbnut

is the twist not that david is accused but it is not really him???????

----------


## shannisrules

but hes admitted it now how can there be a twist in which he hasnt been sending them? unless hes "taking the rap" for someone else

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was rather confused too...i thought maybe he had only sent that last one because he wanted to frame Phil or something...butthen it transpired he;d sent all of them. this is odd...

----------


## Johnny Allen

what a dull conclusion, David says sorry, than that's it. All this build up, if this is all Corrie can offer its dedicated fans, long overdone storylines with unsatifactory conclusions then its going to go downhill. The whole Maria thing may still be true, I have to say its unusual for News of the world to get it wrong, may be there is still a shock to come. lets hope so, I always live in hope.

----------


## Pixie

Atleast it makes sense that its ~David. It didn't make sense when it was suggested to be Maria.

----------


## Pixie

it says in inside soap that another person gets arressted (not the actuall culprit) this week in relation to the cards and Gail must chose whether or not to reveal the real culprit. So maybe its Maria thats arrested

----------


## Emmak2005

> Well that was diappointing...after all that it was David! Bit predictable and stupid really


That's what I thought too Clo. I thought there'd be a bit of a red herring there. Between it being Eileen, Phil, David and even Sarah Louise too. It'd be great if David wanted his mum to believe it was him, so he'd get more attention, etc. And it then turns out it was Sarah. Which I thought is how the outcome would be after seeing shots of her feet last week (during the time that card was left on the table, instead of simply just being posted).

----------


## alvinsduckie

i agree--what a dissapointing outcome.maybe his character is to leave and david gets sent to a pysch hospital?

i have to read it from united states..as we dont get corry here =( !!!  (WEA!!!)

----------


## xxchicxx

> SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> News of the world have announced it is none other than Maria Sutherland the hairdresser.


If there is some twist and as the News of the World printed,that it was Maria, then how did she get to know about Richard Hillmans faked birthday that Gail provided to David alone to catch him out??

----------


## Katy

i thought it was so funny when sarah started to hit him with the magazine, and when David asked Gail, "are you Drunk" i know it wasnt meant to be funny but i thought it was really funny.

----------


## Johnny Allen

> If there is some twist and as the News of the World printed,that it was Maria, then how did she get to know about Richard Hillmans faked birthday that Gail provided to David alone to catch him out??


lets say for a second she was in the salon as in fairness Gail had told Audrey she had set David up, Maria could have been in the back room listening. I don't get why David's confessd if the Maria thing is true, may be he thinks if he admits it he will not only get attention but his mum will stop threating about the cards, no idea but Maria could of heard her.

----------


## Cornishbabe

David confessed last night. isnt that the end of it?

----------


## eastenders mad

it has to be because it has been going on far to long now.
I was on the verge of thinking of two people who might have done the crime David or Keith.

----------


## beck1907

This was on the wanadoo website - 

Corrie fans may have witnessed David Platt 'fessing up to Gail at the weekend â but it seems the Hillman hoaxer story is about to take another dramatic twist. According to the News of the World, hairdresser Maria Sutherland will be unmasked as the real fiend behind the chilling poison-pen letters.

It seems Maria has never got over being dumped by Weatherfield hunk Nick - and blames his mum Gail for splitting them up by painting her as a âslapperâ. Whatâs more, she was able to gain access to the Plattsâ house because she still has a front door key.

A show source admitted: âMaria is the woman behind Gailâs ordeal. Itâs a great storyline. Everyone is stunned when Maria is caught out as sheâs usually so sweet.â Which begs the question â why did David confess to something he didnât do? Answers on a postcard, pleaseâ¦

----------


## Johnny Allen

> This was on the wanadoo website - 
> 
> 
> A show source admitted: âMaria is the woman behind Gailâs ordeal. Itâs a great storyline. Everyone is stunned when Maria is caught out as sheâs usually so sweet.â Which begs the question â why did David confess to something he didnât do? Answers on a postcard, pleaseâ¦


attention maybe? I guess his mother accussing him of something like that, upset him so much it just seemed obvious to confess to it.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> This was on the wanadoo website - 
> 
> Corrie fans may have witnessed David Platt 'fessing up to Gail at the weekend â but it seems the Hillman hoaxer story is about to take another dramatic twist. According to the News of the World, hairdresser Maria Sutherland will be unmasked as the real fiend behind the chilling poison-pen letters.
> 
> It seems Maria has never got over being dumped by Weatherfield hunk Nick - and blames his mum Gail for splitting them up by painting her as a âslapperâ. Whatâs more, she was able to gain access to the Plattsâ house because she still has a front door key.
> 
> A show source admitted: âMaria is the woman behind Gailâs ordeal. Itâs a great storyline. Everyone is stunned when Maria is caught out as sheâs usually so sweet.â Which begs the question â why did David confess to something he didnât do? Answers on a postcard, pleaseâ¦


This sounds great, i hope what the article says is true. There is still hope that it could be Maria......i hope it really is her, it would be a great final twist to this storyline and David could have said it was him to get attention.

----------


## samantha nixon

i think the storyline is just getting stupid now they could have just ended it on sunday either with david or had it as maria rather than drag it all out

----------


## Siobhan

so I think we all agree that it is David and this can be closed cause after dragging this out so long, it ended with the most predicable ending and no twist...

----------

